# The Colony Season 2



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

July 27th @ 10PM on Discovery season 2 of "The Colony" starts.

7 Strangers live together after a simulated biological disaster.

50 days with no power, no running water and no communication from the outside world.

I really enjoyed the first season and am looking forward to the start of the second.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I enjoyed the first season as well except for the way it ended .. but wow! gotta say that I'm surprised that they are running a second round.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah I agree on the end not being the greatest, but what I enjoyed the most was the "projects" they came up with for electricity, water, comfort and other things. I thought it was a little wierd with the gangs trying to get in too, but I guess it shows that no matter what you need some security.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, I just series linked it


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Loved the first season so I'll be tuning in to Season 2. Also looks like it may have been filmed down here in South Florida based on what I see in the previews.

Side note... Has anyone else seen the new IBM commercial with "The Professor" from Season 1?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Set the SL a few days ago.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> [...]Side note... Has anyone else seen the new IBM commercial with "The Professor" from Season 1?


I'll have to stop on the IBM commercial to check it out.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I'll have to stop on the IBM commercial to check it out.


Here it is:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Runner, I don't think I would have even noticed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Thanks Runner, I don't think I would have even noticed.


I didn't at first, I had to rewind live TV.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will try it out, thanks for the heads up.

I found the first 3 episodes of Season 1 on VOD. I would hope they will put the rest up before season 2 premier for those like me who missed it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The complete season 1 is on VOD for those interested. It is all in SD . But it will help me to keep up for season2.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> The complete season 1 is on VOD for those interested. It is all in SD . But it will help me to keep up for season2.


Nah, Season 2 starts all over. It's not a continuation from Season 1 by any means. You don't even have to watch Season 1 if you don't want to.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Nah, Season 2 starts all over. It's not a continuation from Season 1 by any means. You don't even have to watch Season 1 if you don't want to.


While I think it's worth watching the first seaon, you're right this season will start fresh. If you start with the first episode of season 2 you will be as caught up as anyone.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> While I think it's worth watching the first seaon, you're right this season will start fresh. If you start with the first episode of season 2 you will be as caught up as anyone.


Oh, I'm not saying don't watch season 1, it's great TV.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, The Colony was on last night and I am curious if I was the only one who was a little disappointed in this episode?

Seemed to me that they spent a little too much time on the security aspect of the show. The "fighting" part of last season took a bit away from the show, but the "fighting" in episode one almost was the show. Our only hope is they are going to get the folks involved to set up their security and show how they will defend themselves and then move on.

Pretty amazing that they can get people to give up 50 days in a row to be on tv.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Ok, The Colony was on last night and I am curious if I was the only one who was a little disappointed in this episode?


I wasn't disappointed but I definitely see this season having a different outcome than last. I don't think this group is, or will be, as organized as last year. I also don't think you have enough of a wide range of skill sets. I think all 4 men are construction types, with one saying he's also an inventor. The woman who is the mechanic seems to be the smartest one of this group.

I also predict this season will be more violent than last and someone will get hurt.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought that I red some where that it is going to more about security.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

This season is definitely different than last year. 

From the looks of the previews, it is all about security and fighting. 

I believe there was more fighting on this first episode than all of last year.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I wasn't disappointed but I definitely see this season having a different outcome than last. I don't think this group is, or will be, as organized as last year. I also don't think you have enough of a wide range of skill sets. I think all 4 men are construction types, with one saying he's also an inventor. The woman who is the mechanic seems to be the smartest one of this group.
> 
> I also predict this season will be more violent than last and someone will get hurt.


I sadly agree, the outcome will be different. One of the most interesting parts of the show for me was the problem solving, yes the new group got the water filter made (I probably would have made it larger), but they don't seem to put in a lot of effort.

Maybe I just need to give it more time but if it turns into the fake fight night each week I won't make it very far.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> I sadly agree, the outcome will be different. One of the most interesting parts of the show for me was the problem solving, yes the new group got the water filter made (I probably would have made it larger), but they don't seem to put in a lot of effort.


Well all they had to do was watch last year and they'd know about the water filter. 



scottandregan said:


> Maybe I just need to give it more time but if it turns into the fake fight night each week I won't make it very far.


Same here.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Finished season 1. I am a little surprised I enjoyed it, given my disdain for reality tv programing. Could be the science aspect.
I did not find any fault with the ending. I mean there is only so much realism that can be portrayed when the aggressors have to pull punches.

Just watched Ep.1 Season 2.
In any simulation or game, that performance would mean all the players are dead and needs to be reset with new ones.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

armophob said:


> Just watched Ep.1 Season 2.
> In any simulation or game, that performance would mean all the players are dead and needs to be reset with new ones.


well, there is still a TV series to produce ..  

So far I found this one interesting in a different way. I'm curious how they are going to "secure" the area. It does seem that on the waterway side they have safety. Let's call it a mote, and in a real life situation, it wouldn't be safety for that exact scenario, but with the real people houses just across the river, I think it's fair to call that direction impenetrable for the purposes of the show (at least until we see a flotilla arrive )

Clearly since these guys had rations/medicine given to them as part of the experiment, marauders would be seeking them out almost immediately so it's not that far fetched. I do hope that as we go on security is less of an issue and survival becomes more prevalent.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

OK, I've watched several episodes and am just not hooked this time. The fake kidnapping was just disturbing. Also, they are soooo worried about safety, yet they lounge around outside quite leisurely. 

I like where they do various projects to get power or clean water, but they just don't seem very serious about security. I mean really, they are hold up in a wooden residential apartment bldg? Any intruder can burn that place down with little effort...In a post apocalyptic scenario with real security problems, I would look for an abandonded police station or some facility that was originally built for security. And I'd try to get out of the city to a smaller town.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It seems the "compound" extends well beyond the actual compound that they are using. There seems to be plenty of space for them to roam without really seeing people. Also, I wonder what was up with the alligator. It must be legal to kill the darn things, but I have to believe that there was some off-air "is this OK?" discussion going on prior to the killing.

I'm still watching this show and just as enchanted as last season. It's definitely got a dull aspect to it and the show is not for everyone, but it has an odd appeal at the same time. Is security really that much of a problem? Perhaps it is and I'm just naive, but will humans go bonkers so quickly?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It seems the "compound" extends well beyond the actual compound that they are using. There seems to be plenty of space for them to roam without really seeing people. Also, I wonder what was up with the alligator. It must be legal to kill the darn things, but I have to believe that there was some off-air "is this OK?" discussion going on prior to the killing.
> 
> I'm still watching this show and just as enchanted as last season. It's definitely got a dull aspect to it and the show is not for everyone, but it has an odd appeal at the same time. Is security really that much of a problem? Perhaps it is and I'm just naive, but will humans go bonkers so quickly?


I think this season's cast is going to get themselves killed. They are morons in comparison to last season's cast.

As far as the gator I'm sure they had to have something pre-arranged. I also think the gator was planted in the pool after fish & game ok'd the kill outside of gator season.

As for the kidnapping... Did they suddenly forget they are on a TV show? I would have said "look, this is TV and they aren't going to kill her. I'm not trading anything for her".


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

They've got some bright people on this show at least when it comes to being mechanically minded and skilled. What they are woefully lacking is anyone with good leadership skills or anyone who can organize their group beyond an individual project. I'm sorry but they're 30 days into a 50 day experiment and they're just now getting around to picking a leader? No wonder they have horrendous security lapses regularly if there's no one keeping track of the big picture. I notice none of the people are either military, business management or political leaders, it seems they could've really used someone with those kind of skills.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

lee635 said:


> The fake kidnapping was just disturbing.


I noticed that as well. Last season they just made the character disappear without the implied violence. This season they really played up shock value. I am a little surprised more sensitive people didn't get offended.

I am glad I watched last season first. If I hadn't, I would not have stuck with this one. Without the comparisons, the show would seem silly. Quite a few times the whole group would have been wiped out in a real world circumstance.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It seems the "compound" extends well beyond the actual compound that they are using.


Discovery Channel Map: http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/about/colony.html

Google map of location (I placed points at the corners of the fenced area on the Google map that you can navigate: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=102188408667389375891.00048fa20b2373d9beff7

That "bayou" is a drainage canal, yeah, there can be fish and crawfish and such living in the thing, but it's still a drainage canal and I wouldn't drink out of it.



> There seems to be plenty of space for them to roam without really seeing people.?


Well, they're on about a 10 acre fenced compound, but they're surrounded by rebuilt/rebuilding neighborhoods and just a block from the main road through St. Bernard Parish and could walk to the nearest Subway Restaurant... Those houses you see across the "bayou" where they built their bridge are inhabited, as are the houses just above/north of the site on Jupiter Dr. They apparently take the canal to the marsh to the north.



> Also, I wonder what was up with the alligator. It must be legal to kill the darn things, but I have to believe that there was some off-air "is this OK?" discussion going on prior to the killing.


As for the gator, it's possible that it was procured from a farm (farm raised gators may be killed at anytime provided a tag is first issued by DWF), provided to the producers by DWF (they can do that, although I don't know that they provide gators for kills on pseudo-documentary shows) or one that managed to find its way into the area and declared a nuisance gator because of the proximity to surrounding neighborhoods and allowed to be killed.

Local articles:
http://www.nola.com/tv/index.ssf/2010/03/abandoned_chalmette_apartments.html
http://www.nola.com/tv/index.ssf/2010/07/the_colony_brings_post-apocaly.html
http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2009/05/o_libbp102_0525aaa01_y8tractyo.html

For me, I just have trouble suspending reality enough to care about this show - they're being followed by camera crews and just a few blocks from a major thoroughfare

edited to add: the colonists also wandered to the other abandoned areas just to the northwest of their site, you can see the empty slabs along DeLaRonde Dr. at the corner of Juno


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The "Tick" episode was a very good one. It's kind of interesting that they incorporated a Recon Marine being that I just watch the "Surviving The Cut" show on these guys.

It's kind of amazing how close he could get to those people without being caught. It makes me wonder if he would have been brought in this way had the colonists been doing well on their own. I have a feeling Tick could have had many different roles planned in this show depending on what the first 40 days brought.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> The "Tick" episode was a very good one. It's kind of interesting that they incorporated a Recon Marine being that I just watch the "Surviving The Cut" show on these guys.
> 
> It's kind of amazing how close he could get to those people without being caught. It makes me wonder if he would have been brought in this way had the colonists been doing well on their own. I have a feeling Tick could have had many different roles planned in this show depending on what the first 40 days brought.


I think the producers felt as though they had to bring in Tick before the "regulars" got themselves killed.

That being said I thought the "regulars", except Jim, were WAY too trusting of Tick. Going into a seal-able container just for food? Stupid move...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've still been intrigued by the social response of these individuals. I tend to get to this show more quickly than some others because there I find the whole thing interesting despite the lack of reality.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I had stopped recording, but now you all have me rethinnking things. I think an ex-military type would be a great addition to the group. Like i said i liked the monkeying around to get stuff working and get power and so forth, but other parts are kind of dull.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

i had a feeling it was going to end that way. i thought there might be people there.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It was a pretty so-so ending. It's one of those shows that is not that great, but it holds my interest with the interaction of strangers and the ability of folks to build different things to make life somewhat closer to what they are used to.

I was a little disappointed in the groups inability to make a decent place to live given what they had to start with.

Did anyone else think Reno was a little too attached to Skout?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I mostly liked this show (I finally got around to watching the last couple of DVR'd eps last night) but I wasn't crazy about the last episode. First of all did they not know that they were on day 50? I find it hard to believe they didn't know it was lasting 50 days and they weren't counting the days, I know I would be! And if they knew it was day 50 why would they decide to move on the last day?
Who knows maybe they really didn't know but it seems unlikely somehow. I also wasn't a big fan of the ending, what the hell was the point of having that mob waiting for them? We'll never see the resolution, which probably if they were smart was them running away. Call me old fashioned but I actually like a show with an ending.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

One thing that got me on the ending was that they waited until after the raid on the militia camp to load the boat. They should have known that the militia would retaliate for the raid and had the boat ready to shove off as soon as the raiding party got back.
Also when they found the fishing camp they should have realized that it had been recently occupied. All of the bedding was fresh enough to sleep on and there was no sign of weathering on the wood used for repairs.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

frederic1943 said:


> One thing that got me on the ending was that they waited until after the raid on the militia camp to load the boat. They should have known that the militia would retaliate for the raid and had the boat ready to shove off as soon as the raiding party got back.


Yeah I would've planned as if I was expecting the militia to be right on the heels of the returning party and would've had everything ready to go and had them jump straight in the boat and as they returned. I do sort of think that maybe the producers might've deliberately held them up so they could do the whole lets have VOPA show up and offer to take two people thing.


----------

